# NEed tutorial for master morphinx(4 coloured)



## Omigod (Jul 9, 2009)

got this master pyrmorphinx any.. with 4coloured..
any tutorial?? tq


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 9, 2009)

It's a 3x3 with weird shapes. I suggest you find out yourself.


----------



## Omigod (Jul 9, 2009)

for last step to finish, my brain cant go that far yet.. hahaha...another tips or algorithms or link? hehe..


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 9, 2009)

solve the last layer like the little book tells. the one thats comes with a store bought cube


----------

